# My little guy is akey



## USMChihuahua (Mar 28, 2011)

My little man Barrett has somthing wrong with him, started out as constant itching and biting and then he started twitching his ears alot and today i noticed his mouth is alittle swollen, he is acting weird so i did some research and gave him .25ml o f childrens benedryl.. from wha i can see it could be a food allergy or a shampoo allergy, my wife says that he started doing it about the tme we started usiing lysol in our home, any ideas????


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would take him to the vets,could be a sting or something he's eaten


----------



## USMChihuahua (Mar 28, 2011)

This isnt a today thing, its been on going for a couple days


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would get to a vet to make sure this is an allergy. Chi's can be very fragile, so please don't make him wait. Swelling of the mouth, could go on to swelling of the wind pipe. Sue


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He may have gotten stung by an insect also...honestly there are a lot of things it could be, it could be his food, your laundry detergent, yep, even Lysol...so you will need to pick one thing at a time and address the issue by removing the probable culprit for a period of 6-8 weeks...it can take at least that long for their reaction to go away to whatever was bothering them....if you feed a food with wheat or corn its very likely it may be he has developed an allergy to that.


----------

